# Can i get State Sponsorship if i score 55 POINTS?



## chintanbug (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for PR under Subclass 190
I have a situation where i may score 55 Points if i get 6 Bands in IELTS.

Is there a change that i get State Sponsorship if i score 55 POINTS? and make my total score to 60?
*or*
i have to be 60 or above to get state sponsorship?

Thanks,


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

chintanbug said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for PR under Subclass 190
> I have a situation where i may score 55 Points if i get 6 Bands in IELTS.
> ...


Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

According to immigration it must be at least 60 points to qualify.

Kttykat


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Chintanbug -

Some of the state skilled websites have confusing language in this regard, especially NSW. 

If you have 55 points OTHER than points for state sponsorship, you can apply for state sponsorship, and if successful they will award you 5 points for that which puts you at 60 points and qualifies you to apply for the subclass 190 visa. When the state sponsorship is successful, they will automatically award you the 5 points and cause SkillSelect to issue you an invitation.

So in the end you need 60 points to apply for the 190 visa, but only 55 points to apply for state sponsorship, which if successful gives you 5 more points so you would have 60 points and be able to apply for the visa upon an invitation.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

